# subwoofer aktiv modul gesucht!



## Linse83 (5. Februar 2013)

da ich auf der suche nach einem subwoofer für mein 7.1 system bin, aber nicht wirklich was passendes finde, das mir zusagt, sei es preislich oder qualitätstechnisch, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, mir den passenden sub selbst zu baun! kenntnisse über selbstbau sind ausreichend vorhanden, allerdings weiss ich nicht, welches aktivmodul ich mir holen soll!?

bisher hab ich 2 sehr interessante module ins auge gefasst, beide von der marke stage line, einmal den sam 200d und den sam 300d:

Digital-Verstärker-Modul img Stage Line SAM-300D: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Soundlight24

da ich vor langer zeit schon mal nen stage line verstärker hatte und ich doch sehr zufrieden war, meine frage: taugen diese module von stage line etwas oder ...? gibt es vielleicht noch alternativen die ihr vorschlagen würdet?


----------



## wobbes (5. Februar 2013)

schau hier Acoustic Design Wohlgemuth : WAM 300 DSP mal vorbei ....ist ein sehr gutes modul für welchen Sub soll es sein ? 

alternativ ne Fame A400 mit einer Weiche Fame - A-400 II Studio Endstufe 19" 2x 200W, ohne Lüfter : Monitore / Verstärker

greetz wobbes


----------



## Linse83 (5. Februar 2013)

sub ist noch nicht ganz entschieden, wird auf jedenfall ein ground zero in 10 oder 12 zoll aus dem car-hifi bereich!


----------



## wobbes (5. Februar 2013)

ok ist machbar aber schwerer zu berechnen car hifi subs sind selten so richtig Wohnzimmer tauglich 

schau doch mal hier Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente vorbei vielleicht ist da ja ein Bausatz für Dich dabei 

gibt halt gute und günstige alternativen zum Car Hifi Sub .....


----------



## Linse83 (7. Februar 2013)

och bisher hatte ich mit car-hifi sub nie probleme, die haben bisher immer ihren dienst verrichtet, so wie es auch sein sollte 
mich würde halt vorallem interessieren, ob die module von stage line/monacor tauglich sind!? denn die bieten, so finde ich, ein ziemlich gutes preis leistungsverhältnis und sind zudem noch digital!


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Februar 2013)

Die Car-Hifi Sachen müssen nicht schlecht sein, allerdings würde ich für daheim 2x überlegen ob ich so ein Ding verwende. Die Parameter sind so, dass man ein möglichst kleines Gehäuse verwenden kann - ist ja im Auto auch nützlich, dafür ist die untere Grenzfrequenz meist nicht ganz so prickelnd. Dazu kommt ein nicht wirklich toller Wirkungsgrad und dank der "Fahrradschlauch"-Sicken sind die Verzerrungen auch nicht unbedingt auf Spitzenniveau. Es gibt sicher Gute, aber die Kompromisse, die meist fürs Auto gemacht werden müssen würde ich nur bei nem echten Problem (kein Platz z.B.) eingehen. Daher unbedingt die Teile genau begutachten und die TSP genau anschauen!

Alternativ gibts einen Haufen ordentliche bis sehr gute Hifi oder PA Woofer, die sich sehr gut eignen, einen besseren Wirkungsgrad (Interessant für das Verstärkermodul!) haben und auch verzerrungstechnisch und in Punkto Tiefgang einfach mehr drauf haben! Meine Empfehlung wäre z.B. sowas: http://lautsprechershop.de/index_hifi_de.htm?http://lautsprechershop.de/hifi/variosub.htm Der macht richtig Tiefgang, ist dank geschlossener Bauweise super präzise und dürfte auch für die allermeisten Fälle ausreichend laut sein!

was ist denn dein Budget?

Die SAMs sind jedenfalls nicht schlecht, wobei mir nicht ganz klar ist, warum du die Tatsache, das die "digital" sind als großen Vorteil rausstellst?! Abgesehen vom Wirkungsgrad bieten solche Amps keinen signifikanten Vorteil. Der scheint dir aber nicht ganz so wichtig zu sein, wenn du car Woofer in Betracht ziehst...

Es gibt aber auch Alternativen mit ebenfalls interessantem P/L Verhältnis. Z.B. die Detonation Teile


----------



## Linse83 (7. Februar 2013)

budget naja so richtig hab ich keines, ich veranschlage aber mal maximal 200 für das modul  kommt drauf an was so geboten wird, soll aber gut und natürlich günstig sein!


----------



## wobbes (7. Februar 2013)

gut und günstig ist immer ein zwei schneidiges Schwert  wenn Du deinen Sub verwenden möchtest kauf Dir ein modul und teste vielleicht reicht es Dir ja und Du bist glücklich ......

aber als gut und günstig könnte ich Dir den Strassacker: Lautsprecherbaustze (Lautsprecherboxen-Baustze) und Lautsprecherlsungen noch empfehlen sehr beliebt allerdings mit einschränkungen im Musikbereich  da mehr auf Film getrimmt ....


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Februar 2013)

Ok und warum willst du unbedingt die Car-Hifi Chassis nehmen? Das erschließt sich mir überhaupt nicht!

An was für ein Gehäuse hast du gedacht?


----------



## wobbes (8. Februar 2013)

Kann ich Dir nur zustimmen Zappaesk vielleicht damit er seine Home Chassis im Auto hat ......


----------



## Linse83 (8. Februar 2013)

weil ich genügend von den dingern rum liegen hab  so brauch ich mir nicht extra einen kaufen  

gehäuse entweder bandpass oder bassreflex, eventuell versuch ich beide varianten und entscheide je nach dem was dann klanglich besser ist!


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Februar 2013)

Na ok, das ist ein Argument. 

Aber Bandpass ziehst du nicht ernsthaft in Erwägung? So ein Schlabberbass ist ja zum Musikhören nicht wirklich geeignet - sieht man von ganz wenigen (teuren) Ausnahmen mal ab, die ich zwar auch nicht für supertolle Lösungen halte aber immerhin mit Musik ganz ordentlich klingen.

Für nen "richtigen", präzisen Sub in nem geschlossenen Gehäuse, Dipol, Horn oder meinetwegen ner TML sind aber vermutlich die TSP nicht geeignet?! Bassreflex wäre ja immerhin ein Kompromiss.

Wenn du mehrere So Teile rumliegen hast, dann kannst du ja einen Sub mit 2 Chassis aufbauen. Wenn du diese so anordnest, dass sich deren Bewegung gegenseitig ausgleichen erhälst du einen erheblich präziseren Bass, da das Gehäuse nicht so stark mitschwingt. Nebenbei ist der Wirkungsgrad besser. Allerdings musst du auf die Impedanz aufpassen. Die Car Hifi Sachen haben oftmals ja schon von Haus aus niedrige Impedanzen, wenn man die noch parallel schaltet kann das deinen Verstärker killen. Gerade die günstigen Module (und vor allem viele Class D Module) können keine 2 Ohm!


----------



## Linse83 (8. Februar 2013)

nene ein sub reicht völlig  

ein passendes gehäuse zu baun, daran wird es nicht scheitern, da besteht mehr als genug an erfahrung für car-hifi, gut in sachen home-hifi bin ich noch jüngling ! bandpass schlabberbass? hmm ok ein bandpass is bissl schwierig abzustimmen, das ist richtig, aber nicht unmöglich und baut man es richtig hast du die kombi aus geschlossenen und bassreflex gehäuse in einem, ausser man macht beide seiten ventiliert wie z.b. als vorbild syrincs! ach und bei mir hat noch nie ein gehäuse derartig mitgeschwungen, wenn dann bau ich das schon massiv und robust mit multiplexplatten mit 24mm dicke und bei extremen größen des gehäuses mit verstrebungen oder doppelter dicke!


----------



## Zappaesk (8. Februar 2013)

Bandpass ist prinzipiell unpräziser als z.B. ein geschlossenes Gehäuse und sogar als ein Bassreflexsystem! Das ist einfach systemimanent! Natürlich wird ein schlecht abgestimmter Bandpass noch schlimmer sein, aber selbst ein guter kommt nicht mal an ein Bassreflexsystem ran. Deswegen mein Einwand das zu überdenken. Je nach TSPs kann man sicherlich auch was anderes aus den Dingern bauen.

Unabhängig wie du dein Gehäuse baust, wenn du es mit 2 Chassis (von denen du ja offenbar eh mehrere rumliegen hast) so aufbaust, dass sich die Kräfte der Chassis aufheben, dann werden die Gehäuseverformungen bzw. das Mitschwingen um Welten besser. In der HH gabs da mal ne Messung dazu. Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe reden wir hier von 90% (?) geringeren Schwingungen. Das ist ein Wort und hilft der Präzision ungemein!


----------

